# US SOCCER - U16 Girls National Team Virtual Meeting (3/28/21)



## zags77 (Mar 30, 2021)

Seeing a lot of social media posts regarding U16 Girls National Team Virtual Meeting selections.  Does anyone know where you can see the complete list?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 30, 2021)

I don’t think you can. US soccer didn’t publish anything when they held the U17 version, so I doubt they will for this one either?


----------



## zags77 (Mar 30, 2021)

So did Soccer Wire just mine the data  and publish for the U-17?









						U.S. U-17 Women's National Team holding virtual training camp
					

The U-17 USWNT is convening virtually this week.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## SoccerLocker (Mar 30, 2021)

That's how I read it:

While the U.S. Youth National Teams remain on hiatus when it comes to in-person training and competition, the U-17 USWNT is convening this week with a virtual camp.

*The first roster is not yet available to the public,* but dozens of players and youth clubs have announced their call-ups for the event via social media. *So far, over 50 players have revealed their participation.*

...

See below for a full listing of players that have been confirmed as U-17 USWNT virtual training camp invitees. Please report additional participants via email to News@TheSoccerWire.com


----------



## crush (Mar 30, 2021)

SoccerLocker said:


> That's how I read it:
> 
> While the U.S. Youth National Teams remain on hiatus when it comes to in-person training and competition, the U-17 USWNT is convening this week with a virtual camp.
> 
> ...


Any call up is worthy of praise.  Congrats to all the soccer players


----------



## Yousername (Mar 30, 2021)

I think the original post was referring to U16. This article was dated back in Feb. for the first U17 virtual camp.


----------



## zags77 (Mar 30, 2021)

Exactly, we can see the U17 list and I was looking for the U16, thank you to all...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 30, 2021)

zags77 said:


> So did Soccer Wire just mine the data  and publish for the U-17?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yep. It’s very incomplete.


----------



## happy9 (Mar 30, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yep. It’s very incomplete.


I wonder what the reasoning is to not formalize an announcement.  According to their social media, there are 5 players out of 1 club in AZ chosen for the U16 Camp - 3 previous pool players and two new players.  I'm sure CA clubs will be well represented.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Mar 30, 2021)

happy9 said:


> I wonder what the reasoning is to not formalize an announcement.  According to their social media, there are 5 players out of 1 club in AZ chosen for the U16 Camp - 3 previous pool players and two new players.  I'm sure CA clubs will be well represented.


There were more virtual camps during 2020 and they also did not publish about those. 

This time the virtual camps include the whole pre-existing pool and lots of others too. Think of it kind of like the regional NTC’s, except since it’s virtual, everyone can “attend” together.


----------



## Yousername (Apr 1, 2021)

Here you go, Zaggs77:









						Roster for U.S. U16 GNT Camp | Club Soccer | Youth Soccer
					

U.S. Soccer is holding another virtual camp - this time is the 2006 birth year that is being called into the meetings. TDS is keeping track of the roster.




					www.topdrawersoccer.com


----------



## happy9 (Apr 1, 2021)

Here is a more complete list.  Congrats to all players.  FC Dallas sending 7, Legends sending 6.  Clubs sending 5: SC Del Sol, Solar, and Tophat.  









						U.S. U-16 Girls National Team holding virtual training camp in April
					

The U-16 GNT is meeting virtually this month.




					www.soccerwire.com


----------



## crush (Apr 1, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Here is a more complete list.  Congrats to all players.  FC Dallas sending 7, Legends sending 6.  Clubs sending 5: SC Del Sol, Solar, and Tophat.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is amazing for those clubs.  Del Sol #1 in Az I guess?  Congrats on all the players making the Team.


----------



## happy9 (Apr 1, 2021)

crush said:


> That is amazing for those clubs.  *Del Sol #1 in Az I guess? * Congrats on all the players making the Team.


Ha - Subject to intense argument in AZ.  Plenty of good players to be had across the top clubs in AZ.  

 For now it's congrats to the 06 players who've worked their butts off, weathered the pandemic and the collapse of the DA.  They've kept their eye on the ball.  3 of the players are returning pool players, 2 new additions.


----------



## Luis Andres (Apr 2, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Ha - Subject to intense argument in AZ.  Plenty of good players to be had across the top clubs in AZ.
> 
> For now it's congrats to the 06 players who've worked their butts off, weathered the pandemic and the collapse of the DA.  They've kept their eye on the ball.  3 of the players are returning pool players, 2 new additions.


looks like the south & east coast got most of the calls. The covid lockdown here in California made them not choose many from the west coast. Blame Newsom for that one


----------



## happy9 (Apr 6, 2021)

Luis Andres said:


> looks like the south & east coast got most of the calls. The covid lockdown here in California made them not choose many from the west coast. Blame Newsom for that one


15 players from CA, 16 players from western states (not TX).  Not a bad days work for U16 players out west. 

They had to thin the herd a bit for the national camp I suppose.  There are  players who went to the Regional Camp in Chula Vista last FEB that are not on the list (the list may not be all inclusive).  Not all regions last year got their camp in.  60 players went to the Chula Vista Camp.


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 6, 2021)

happy9 said:


> 15 players from CA, 16 players from western states (not TX).  Not a bad days work for U16 players out west.
> 
> They had to thin the herd a bit for the national camp I suppose.  There are  players who went to the Regional Camp in Chula Vista last FEB that are not on the list (the list may not be all inclusive).  Not all regions last year got their camp in.  60 players went to the Chula Vista Camp.


The list is not even close to inclusive.


----------



## happy9 (Apr 6, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> The list is not even close to inclusive.


So more are coming out of CA?


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 6, 2021)

happy9 said:


> So more are coming out of CA?


Yes, lots. Everyone in the pool last year plus more. The only players included in that list are the ones who announced themselves on social media (or their club announced them).


----------



## happy9 (Apr 6, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Yes, lots. Everyone in the pool last year plus more. The only players included in that list are the ones who announced themselves on social media (or their club announced them).


Wonder why the reluctance by clubs to announce...


----------



## Soccerfan2 (Apr 6, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Wonder why the reluctance by clubs to announce...


Maybe not reluctance, some clubs just aren’t so active on social media.


----------



## happy9 (Apr 7, 2021)

Soccerfan2 said:


> Maybe not reluctance, some clubs just aren’t so active on social media.


Maybe. Clubs like Surf are pretty active and usually claim any type of national recognition.  

 Doesn't really matter I suppose, congrats to all players who were selected, it's been a tough year.  It's good news for all, even if they've chosen to keep their accomplishment  private.


----------



## silverback (Apr 7, 2021)

happy9 said:


> Maybe. Clubs like Surf are pretty active and usually claim any type of national recognition.
> 
> Doesn't really matter I suppose, congrats to all players who were selected, it's been a tough year.  It's good news for all, even if they've chosen to keep their accomplishment  private.


Surf announced their players (6) and they are on the list. Like others have said, the list is incomplete and relies on social media.


----------



## silverback (Apr 7, 2021)

silverback said:


> Surf announced their players (6) and they are on the list. Like others have said, the list is incomplete and relies on social media.


Topdrawer had them on their list. Soccer wire no


----------

